# Digimon Xros Wars is now Digimon Fusion



## takuyayagami (Oct 3, 2012)

So far Taiki is Mikey in the dub ._.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 3, 2012)

I wish they would have kept fusion out of Digimon.

Ruined.


----------



## takuyayagami (Oct 3, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> I wish they would have kept fusion out of Digimon.
> 
> Ruined.


I know... I just wish they just left Xros Wars as the main tittle plus there's a trailer for it


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 3, 2012)

Taiki and shoutmon sound... not as good 


IF THEY RUIN KIRIHA 

ehh i really hope they dont flop it, make it as good as the tamers dub was. That was the highlight of western Digimon


----------



## takuyayagami (Oct 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Taiki and shoutmon sound... not as good
> 
> 
> IF THEY RUIN KIRIHA
> ...


I think the same guy who did V-mon is shoutmon


----------



## takuyayagami (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2012)

People had their hopes up for this to begin with?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 28, 2012)

Digimon Fusion Battle is now aired premier on Disney XD Malaysia beginning this December!!!


----------



## Nebz (Nov 28, 2012)

All I can really say is thank you to Saban again. Now let's get some merchandise stateside!!


----------

